# 2019 Electric Bass Opens



## Coach Bombay (Jan 29, 2019)

Electric Bass Opens still has openings for teams for 2019 Season. If you have not made arrangements to fish with an electric fishing club yet, now is the time to do it! We are currently at 21 Teams, and will cap off at 25. You can follow all the action on our website at www.electricbassopens.com and through our FB page at Electric Bass Opens. We will not accept any new teams after our 2nd event.

Here is our current Schedule:

3/2: Lathem
4/6: Rocky Mountain
4/27: Lake Allatoona (Stamp Creek)
5/18: Hickory Log Creek
6/22: Carters Rereg
7/13: Hickory Log Creek
9/14: Brushy Branch
10/5: Lake Allatoona (Stamp Creek)
10/19- Wildcard: Lake Acworth
11/9 & 11/10-Classic: Rocky Mountain

If you have any questions, please contact Joey @ 404-295-8828

Thank you!


----------

